

How the Pirate Party could win seats at the next Australian Election - StevenHodson
http://www.inquisitr.com/39896/how-the-pirate-party-could-win-seats-at-the-next-australian-election/

======
hughprime
A pretty good analysis. The Senate system is slightly crazy and often somewhat
random in the way the last senator from each state gets elected, so they do
have a chance. The only big problem is that the "respectable" parties may not
like the idea of doing preference swaps with a party called the Pirate Party.

I guess it'll also depend on whether they run on a relatively sane platform or
a completely wacko platform.

